# Gentoo PUB - Veneto | 6/7 Febbraio 2006

## mouser

Mah, io la butto li.......

Come già discusso con lavish (ma adesso ho le date, bwabwabwa   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ), il 6 ed il 7 febbraio sera dovrei essere in quel di Padova..... insomma, un'altro gentoo-pubbino per salutare il "collega" milanese si riesce ad organizzare???

Tenete comunque conto che non sono mai stato a Padova e che non la conosco proprio....

Fatemi sapere!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit: Come d'accordo con lavish, non sarebbe possibile modificare il titolo del thread (magari aggiungendo una datina o un riferimento) per rendere un pelino più visibile l'evento??? (ahahah parlo del mio arrivo come all'arrivo di una divinità a Padova......... ehi, aspetta....... ma io SONO una divinità.... BWA BWA BWA BWA   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## lavish

Thread splittato (previa consulatazione) da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-420796-start-25.html  :Wink: 

Io... ci sono!  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io... ci sono! 

 

Beelllaaaaa!

Occhei, siori e siore, fatevi avanti..... chi vuol venire a conoscere IL mouser???

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Wise

Un GentooPub non si rigiuta mai   :Wink: 

Io ci sono!

Per il giorno non ci sono problemi,fa lo stesso...

----------

## mouser

 *Wise wrote:*   

> Un GentooPub non si rigiuta mai  

 

hmmm, a quanto pare si sentono ancora gli effetti dell'ultimo, ne???

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *Wise wrote:*   Un GentooPub non si rigiuta mai   
> 
> hmmm, a quanto pare si sentono ancora gli effetti dell'ultimo, ne???

 

Pensa che avevo letto "rigurgita"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Wise

uffa...

Come forse avete capito intendevo dire riFiuta..

Scusate...

----------

## Scen

Eh, cavolo, mezz'ora e sono a Padova, e mi farebbe molto piacere conoscere di persona un pò di tosti Gentooisti veneti (e non  :Cool:  ).

Se ce la faccio vengo a scroccarvi un paio di pinte!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Io, come al solito, ci sono  :Razz: 

Magari sta volta porto pure il mio bel ibook (pomo per gli amici) con gentoo installata e airport extreme funzionante  :Razz:  altro che tablet pc con debian  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

Hmmmm, solo in quattro???   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Dai siori, venghino.......

 *Pubblicità Happy-Meal wrote:*   

> ... per favore ....

 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## richard77

Io penso di esserci. 

Propongo stavolta di andare alla "Taverna Danese" (20 metri dall'HighLander). C'è una cameriera assai gradevole alla vista ed è un po più economico (e hanno il Lagavulin 16 anni).

----------

## lavish

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> C'è una cameriera assai gradevole alla vista

 

Ok, ora dobbiamo "tastare" se è gradevole anche al tatto

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

/me ci sta!!!

----------

## gutter

Spero che anche questa volta pubblichiate le foto.

P.S.: Anche della nuova cameriera   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

ok ma qualcuno si decida a portare la propria macchina fotografica, che io sono un po' stufo di fare il fotografo acceca persone (e di dovermi prendere parole per questo)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Se mi ricordo la porto io, ma non assicuro nulla  :Laughing: 

Comunque, io non sarÃ² proprio a Padova, ma ho controllato e mi trovo a circa 20km di autostrada.... insomma, Padova non la conosco e quindi credo che dovrÃ² corrompere qualcuno per trovarci in un posto semplice ed accompagnarmi fino al pub.

Il premio Ã¨ una birra  :Cool: 

Chi si propone???

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## richard77

Io sono disponibile. Eventualmente posso darti in priv il cellulare.

A tutti gli automuniti consiglio di parcheggiare in via Loredan e poi ci troviamo in piazza Garibaldi, come l'altra volta.

mappa virgilio

(EDIT: A me la sintassi del tag url sembra corretta. Saranno  gli "="  che danno problemi o è troppo lunga. Dovete usare il copia e incolla.)

-- edit by lavish: sistemato il link con tinyurl  :Wink: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> A tutti gli automuniti consiglio di parcheggiare in via Loredan e poi ci troviamo in piazza Garibaldi, come l'altra volta.

 

Io l'altra volta ho parcheggiato in Piazza dell'Insurrezione, che mi sembra decisamente più vicina a Piazza Garibaldi, l'unico inconveniente è che il parcheggio è a pagamento, ma non penso che 2,5€ siano un problema..

Bye bye.

----------

## lavish

Signori, facciamo il 7 sera?

----------

## Wise

Mi stavo giusto chiedendo se si fa di lunedì o di martedì,

per me martedì e perfetto!

----------

## lavish

Sì, quoto Wise... martedì!   :Cool: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sì, quoto Wise... martedì!  

 

 :Sad:  Io speravo nel lunedì, purtroppo il martedì non posso assolutamente  :Sad: 

Mi dispiace veramente.

----------

## lavish

Ah quindi domani sera così di brutto? Boh, a me non cambia niente..  :Wink: 

Lunedì quindi vi va bene?

----------

## mouser

Lunedi???? Perfetto, no problem  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Intanto io mando un pò di pm con il mio numero di cellulare....

A domani allora  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## richard77

A che ora e dove?

----------

## Wise

riconfermo la mia presenza anche al lunedi..

io direi come l'atra volta.. alle 8 in piazza Garibldi..

----------

## lavish

8 in piazza garibaldi.

mouser lo sento io, Albertoz, tu ci sei allora?  :Smile: 

----------

## ElDios

lavish, mouser che è senza connettività, chiede se puoi contattarlo dopo le 17.15, così da accordarvi per gli ultimi particolari.

Grazie,

El Dios.

----------

## richard77

mouser l'ho appena sentito io. Gli ha dato indicazioni, casomai se siamo in ritardo ci vediamo direttamente alla Taverna Danese.

----------

## lavish

Come promesso caricate le foto   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

http://lavish.homelinux.org/gallery.php

Bellissima serata, grazie a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Come promesso caricate le foto    
> 
> http://lavish.homelinux.org/gallery.php
> 
> Bellissima serata, grazie a tutti 

 

Vedo che non hai incluso la nostra foto compromettente, lavish  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Vedo che non hai incluso la nostra foto compromettente, lavish 

 

Quella l'ha scattata richard77, non io  :Razz: 

A proposito... mandamela che la pubblico   :Laughing: 

----------

## Truzzone

Al prossimo fatemi un pm   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

